# Anybody wants a VA recast for Dragon Ball because of the Vic Mignogna Case?



## SG854 (Mar 23, 2019)

So it got out that Dragon Ball Voice Actors Monica Rial (Bulma) and Chris Sabbat (Vegeta) are trash humans, they bullied the Con Owner of Kameha Con for hours, 3 hours, to kick Vic out of the con, which is illegal and is Tortious Interference.

Any one thinks that Japan should take away Dragon Ball dubbing rights from Funimation and give it to someone else and hire new voice actors?

Oh and it’s seems from Vic’s lawyer that these people that tried to ruin Vic were conspiring against him even before the Dragon Ball Broly movie came out. Seems like they were jealous of Vic because he’s more popular than them, he gets more female attention, and they tried to ruin him out of jealousy.

*Monica Rial and Christopher Sabat Allegedly Threaten Kamehacon Owner Over Decision to Re-Invite Vic Mignogna*

Lawyer Nick Reiketa angry rant against Chris Sabbat and Monica Rial illegally harrasing the con owner.



Vic’s Lawyer Ty Beard rant at 40:00


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Mar 23, 2019)

Nope. I'm cool.

What I do want is someone to fix this:


and make it slightly worse than this:




"Oh my God, it was like I was having a dream!"


----------



## SG854 (Mar 23, 2019)

It’s a lot of Voice Actors from Funi against Vic. The Voice Actor for Majin Buu also came out against Vic.

The lawyer is pretty confident in this case. The voice actors literal gave evidence against themselves that they were conspiring to Vic’s lawyer on a silver platter for the whole world to see. These people are incredibly stupid.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Mar 23, 2019)

been watching the goings on in this case, can't help but feel funimations knee jerk reactions should be punished in some way, its not the stone ages, we have an entire law system to access claims and deal with them appropriately, can't believe people think going to a "BURN THE WITCH!!!" model is a step forward

listen and believe is one thing, listen and punish before verifying is something else.

as for re-casting, I'm not too sure, i wouldn't want to advocate for the same thing i am against, i would like to see how the court case proceeds hopefully it gets to discovery and any conspiracy to defame is uncovered at which point i would be more than happy to see those people dropped, if it also comes out that vic did indeed sexually assault someone i will be fine with him staying gone, but seeing some of the already proven false accusations it seems like it was a pre planned and scripted dog pile designed to get a thorn out the arse of a little clique who simply wanted the space opened up to bring in a friend or nail extra work for themselves


----------



## SG854 (Mar 23, 2019)

gamesquest1 said:


> been watching the goings on in this case, can't help but feel funimations knee jerk reactions should be punished in some way, its not the stone ages, we have an entire law system to access claims and deal with them appropriately, can't believe people think going to a "BURN THE WITCH!!!" model is a step forward
> 
> listen and believe is one thing, listen and punish before verifying is something else.
> 
> as for re-casting, I'm not too sure, i wouldn't want to advocate for the same thing i am against, i would like to see how the court case proceeds hopefully it gets to discovery and any conspiracy to defame is uncovered at which point i would be more than happy to see those people dropped, if it also comes out that vic did indeed sexually assault someone i will be fine with him staying gone, but seeing some of the already proven false accusations it seems like it was a pre planned and scripted dog pile


This looks bad for Funimation. They are not keeping their voice actors in check. They keep running their mouths. They are damaging the Dragon Ball brand which I’m sure Toei Animation is not liking. And it’s not just 1 voice actor either. How many people are willing to support a dubbing that has a bunch of VA’s ruining the image.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



gamesquest1 said:


> been watching the goings on in this case, can't help but feel funimations knee jerk reactions should be punished in some way, its not the stone ages, we have an entire law system to access claims and deal with them appropriately, can't believe people think going to a "BURN THE WITCH!!!" model is a step forward
> 
> listen and believe is one thing, listen and punish before verifying is something else.
> 
> as for re-casting, I'm not too sure, i wouldn't want to advocate for the same thing i am against, i would like to see how the court case proceeds hopefully it gets to discovery and any conspiracy to defame is uncovered at which point i would be more than happy to see those people dropped, if it also comes out that vic did indeed sexually assault someone i will be fine with him staying gone, but seeing some of the already proven false accusations it seems like it was a pre planned and scripted dog pile designed to get a thorn out the arse of a little clique who simply wanted the space opened up to bring in a friend or nail extra work for themselves


It seems like Vic’s lawyers are pretty confident in this case that Vic is innocent.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Mar 23, 2019)

SG854 said:


> These people are incredibly stupid.


You mean the people who spends hours getting in to character of characters who have really bad plans that usually backfire or never come to fruition/take six episodes to do a fifteen-minute tussle?

Yeah, that happens.

If they did end up replacing the VA's, it might cause more of a stir than that time The Simpsons cut Michael Jackson from the episode list
https://www.cnn.com/2019/03/08/entertainment/simpsons-michael-jackson/index.html

(P.s. Buy DVDs containing that episode--you're welcome........except you, and you know who you are.)


----------



## gamesquest1 (Mar 23, 2019)

SG854 said:


> This looks bad for Funimation. They are not keeping their voice actors in check. They keep running their mouths. They are damaging the Dragon Ball brand which I’m sure Toei Animation is not liking. And it’s not just 1 voice actor either. How many people are willing to support a dubbing that has a bunch of VA’s ruining the image.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


i know i have seen all the videos and looking at some un-cherry picked videos of how he behaves he just seems like a bold cheery fun guy and i would imagine some people would resent him for that, especially dull moody bitter people which is how some of the accusers come across



H1B1Esquire said:


> You mean the people who spends hours getting in to character of characters who have really bad plans that usually backfire or never come to fruition/take six episodes to do a fifteen-minute tussle?
> 
> Yeah, that happens.
> 
> ...


oh I'm hating the stupid revisionism that's happening lately, he voiced the episode, that being true doesn't change anything now, its not even like he is still alive and profiting from it, just let it be, its a thing that happened are we going to just pretend MJ didn't exist, are we going to go tip-ex all the old books, should we recompile the music charts and pretend he never existed?


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 23, 2019)

H1B1Esquire said:


> You mean the people who spends hours getting in to character of characters who have really bad plans that usually backfire or never come to fruition/take six episodes to do a fifteen-minute tussle?
> 
> Yeah, that happens.
> 
> ...



They've done the same revisionist BS with The Cosby Show, pulling it from syndication period.


----------



## SG854 (Mar 23, 2019)

gamesquest1 said:


> i know i have seen all the videos and looking at some un-cherry picked videos of how he behaves he just seems like a bold cheery fun guy and i would imagine some people would resent him for that, especially dull moody bitter people which is how some of the accusers come across
> 
> 
> oh I'm hating the stupid revisionism that's happening lately, he voiced the episode, that being true doesn't change anything now, its not even like he is still alive and profiting from it, just let it be, its a thing that happened are we going to just pretend MJ didn't exist, are we going to go tip-ex all the old books, should we recompile the music charts and pretend he never existed?


Ya, he seems really nice. Vic’s lawyer even said that Vic doesn’t want to use the full lawsuit arsenal against them because he’s too much of a nice guy.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



H1B1Esquire said:


> You mean the people who spends hours getting in to character of characters who have really bad plans that usually backfire or never come to fruition/take six episodes to do a fifteen-minute tussle?
> 
> Yeah, that happens.
> 
> ...


After the crap they pulled off, I don’t think people will mind at all of them being replaced.


----------



## RustInPeace (Mar 23, 2019)

Chris Sabat's probably the most popular anime dub VA, how would he be jealous of Vic? Also Sabat's a husband and father, do female fans coming in droves to him matter? I'm not here to argue about Vic, I'm more or less on the "StandWithVic" side, but those listed motives for Sabat sounds off. He might have beef with him more in line with being on Rial's side, like Sean Schemmel, somewhat blindly siding with Rial.

As far as a VA recast, ugh. No, and no censoring Vic on the Broly movie, I still need to see the film. I will say that this shit has made me not want to catch up on the Super dub, I'm at least 10 episodes behind. I already watched all the subbed, so already there's not much a rush to see them. The Broly movie exceeds any personal opinion about the VAs, I just really want to watch it. I haven't kept up with the latest developments of this case in a few weeks, mainly because it always puts me in a bad mood. I just want it to blow over.


----------



## SG854 (Mar 23, 2019)

RustInPeace said:


> Chris Sabat's probably the most popular anime dub VA, how would he be jealous of Vic? Also Sabat's a husband and father, do female fans coming in droves to him matter? I'm not here to argue about Vic, I'm more or less on the "StandWithVic" side, but those listed motives for Sabat sounds off. He might have beef with him more in line with being on Rial's side, like Sean Schemmel, somewhat blindly siding with Rial.
> 
> As far as a VA recast, ugh. No, and no censoring Vic on the Broly movie, I still need to see the film. I will say that this shit has made me not want to catch up on the Super dub, I'm at least 10 episodes behind. I already watched all the subbed, so already there's not much a rush to see them. The Broly movie exceeds any personal opinion about the VAs, I just really want to watch it. I haven't kept up with the latest developments of this case in a few weeks, mainly because it always puts me in a bad mood. I just want it to blow over.


I think Vic’s lawyer was talking about some of the lower level actors being Jealous. 

These voice actors are replaceable. There a lot of sound alikes that visit cons. They can just hire someone else that can imitate the voice.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 23, 2019)

This is why I find it easier to watch with subs, but to each their own *shrug*


----------



## WiiUBricker (Mar 23, 2019)

Please no. Let the voice actors stay regardless how they are. I don’t want the english cast be ruined like the german one.

@SG854 Do you have any source other than a video? An article would be preferable.

Also I watched the Broly movie in english. Best DB film by far and excellect english dub.


----------



## Fugelmir (Mar 23, 2019)

Na, he's fine.  The only person I'd prefer is Kevin Spacey.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 23, 2019)

Fugelmir said:


> Na, he's fine.  The only person I'd prefer is Kevin Spacey.



Yeaaaaaaaaaaah I don't think that's gonna happen.


----------



## SG854 (Mar 23, 2019)

WiiUBricker said:


> Please no. Let the voice actors stay regardless how they are. I don’t want the english cast be ruined like the german one.
> 
> @SG854 Do you have any source other than a video? An article would be preferable.
> 
> Also I watched the Broly movie in english. Best DB film by far and excellect english dub.


I don’t have any article. I don’t think any news sites cares about the Vic Mignogna case.

The strongest source I have is the videos I linked with Vic’s Lawyer Ty Beared speaking. Nothing stronger then straight from the his lawyer. I know it’s long but sorry. You can hear Ty’s Rant 40 min in the 2nd Video. And the 1st Nick Rieketa rant on Chris Sabat and Monica Rial starts right away.

Not replace all the actors. Just the problematic ones. Though who knows what Toei Animation does when the lawsuit ends and how bad funi’s reputation is damaged. There is a possibility the Funi is involved in all this. Though as of right now no evidence on Funi conspiracy.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

@WiiUBricker here’s a shorter video from a reliable guy that’s actually been on Nick Reiketa’s YouTube live stream. Shorter but still kinda long 20 min.

Nick Reiketa is a lawyer that’s not representing Vic because he lives in a different state but he’s the one that helped a lot explaining the legal issues and started the go fund me for paying nicks legal fee’s which met its goal of $100,000. Him and Vic’s lawyer Ty Beard is having a chat about this case in the 2nd video in the op.


----------



## SG854 (Mar 23, 2019)

WiiUBricker said:


> Please no. Let the voice actors stay regardless how they are. I don’t want the english cast be ruined like the german one.
> 
> @SG854 Do you have any source other than a video? An article would be preferable.
> 
> Also I watched the Broly movie in english. Best DB film by far and excellect english dub.


Found an Article. I think the video is more impactful because you get to hear the anger in the lawyers voice.

https://boundingintocomics.com/2019...wner-over-decision-to-re-invite-vic-mignogna/

The video section I was pointing to this is a short 10 min clip of it. Vic’s Lawyer Ty Beard uses code names and not their actual names but my guess (and I could be wrong)

Iago= Chris Sabat

Igor= Shane

Vic’s lawyer says that Iago is a slimy vindictive backstabbing little shit. A snoty, arrogant, vindictive, pissy, little man and that’s why he chose this code name for him. And Iago has a flunky that does all of his dirty work which is why he calls him Igor.


----------

